# LOST - Sprocker from Lymm Cheshire



## fairydogmother (Apr 19, 2013)

Please help us find Fudge, a white, black and Tan coloured Sprocker. He was stung by a wasp today on Spud wood and just bolted. He is tagged and chipped. Any sightings please let us know.


----------



## j4nfr4n (Mar 10, 2013)

Any news about Fudge yet


----------



## fairydogmother (Apr 19, 2013)

Fudge has been found, thank goodness!  What a horrible experience, my heart goes out to everyone else in such a position. 

xx


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Wonderful news , so glad you have found your little boy


----------

